# POLL: Page Load Times??



## David

How are the page load times for everyone here on the forums?

Some days for me, just about every click is responded to very quickly. Other days, its so-so.

Some days, like today, it seems that there is one delay after another.

I know that as my Browser consumes more and more memory, it slows down and I eventually  have to restart it. It also seems like the network is better some days than others and that impacts any site I visit.

I'm just trying to see if I need to go server tuning next.


----------



## vraiblonde

This is one of the more responsive sites I visit.  Social media sites draaaaaaaaaaag because of all the crap embedded in them, but these forums are typically pretty quick to load.


----------



## GWguy

It is FAR better than the previous forum.  I do get hesitations, but I know it's my browser and memory limitations.  I was impressed with the load speed the first day it went online.  Was going to tell you that, but somehow never got there.


----------



## Grumpy

Compared to every other site I visit, it's lightning quick.


----------



## frequentflier

Quick on both my home laptop and work computer.


----------



## stgislander

I would say depends on where I'm at.  At home, pretty snappy.  At work on our ancient T1 connection, can be slow.


----------



## Yooper

Any issues I have had with the Forum has been of the self-inflicted "browser tab overload thus slowing down the Forum" variety.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GURPS

I only use firefox for forum viewing with no script


----------



## Grumpy

GURPS said:


> I only use firefox for forum viewing with no script


You're lucky, you get to avoid that guy that posts all them damn links.


----------



## David

GURPS said:


> I only use firefox for forum viewing with no script


I'm surprised that it works properly w/o Javascript.


----------



## David

Thanks for the feedback so far. Sounds like it some issue on my end.


----------



## MiddleGround

You have yet to hear from your NMCI clientel. The government workers that stretch the limits of the forum every single work day. They probably have the best insight as to it's speed.


----------

